# Kenpo Magazine



## Rick Wade (Dec 17, 2003)

Kenpo Magazine is coming online February and March will be free.
Right now there is a website up and running (finally).  
We hope to be getting hard copies of Kenpo Magazine out to Dojo and individual orders by August.
I appreciate all of the support that the Senior Instructors have given me.  It is a great honor to work with them and pick their brain (so to speak).  I hope to be bringing you an interview with one Senior Instructor every month.  Right now we are working with Grand Master Ralph Castro and Mr. Huk Planas on interview for the magazine.  

Most of all I just want to say thanks for the overwhelming support I have received.

Thanks
Richard English
Editor
www.kenpomagazine.com
%think%


----------



## Gemini Dragon (Apr 20, 2006)

1


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck in your Magazine Venture Rick


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks however this post is quite old and the intrest in this venture faded as fast as the support for the war in IRAQ.  I have thus decided to shelve the idea for now and revisit it after I open my School in the future.  My appologies to the entire Kenpo community that wanted it and to the rest of ya can't wait to share the mat with ya.

V/R

Rick


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 24, 2006)

Bummer. I got excited to see this.


----------

